#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Nieuwe jurken te huur!

## TakshitaDiamant

Hallo dames,

Nieuwe jurken te huur!
De takshita's/sari's zijn van hele goede kwaliteit en vanaf maat 38.
Prijzen zijn vanaf  60,-.

Voor foto's of om de jurken te bezichtigen kun je pm-en.

----------


## TakshitaDiamant

Up...

----------


## kebdania94

Zou ik fotos mogen zien??

Uuuuppp

----------

